# Rivet Tool Set Questions



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I am flirting with the idea of adding a rivet tool to my workbench. I fix up many Post War Lionels and i often come across a rivet and have to ignore it. 
I tried searching the forum and I did get this site
www.rivetin.com
Is this the best way to go? Or is there a generic rivet tool set that is half the price somewhere?
Or do you think they will have them at York
Thanks for the help


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the set I bought. I didn't get the special pieces for specific locomotives, but I got both of the punch tools and a lot of the anvils and dies. I never found anything cheaper, so I bit the bullet and got this.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Gun Runner
Have you ever used a press before?
I know they are more expensive, but I am wondering if I see a good deal at York if I should get that instead


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The rivet press is easier to use, and more versatile. If you ever need to pull off and reinstall wheels, the press is a necessity. You can get by without it, but if you find a good deal, I would purchase it. I have used a press doing repairs at an Authorized Service Center, and at home without one, and I know the difference.

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd love to have a press, but I just didn't want to spend the money. It's not just the press, but all the tools that you need to do the various jobs run the cost way up. For the amount of use I'd get out of it, the Brakeman's Riveter works well.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone have this press? Hennings has it. It is $275 and includes what seems like a good amount of tools. I keep going back and forth between Brakemans Rivet tool set and this one.

http://store03.prostores.com/servlet/henningstrains/the-2023/STX-dsh-360-Rivet-%26-Wheel/Detail


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*arbor*

Hi,fellas..Harbor frieght has them on sale for less than $50. bucks.1 ton and 1/2 ton. Thought I`d thro this in..have a good day,sanepilot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The problem is that the Harbor Freight set is only the press, no tools. However, you can buy just the STX-360 Rivet Tool set for $164 and the HF press for $50 and save some money.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Sanepilot,
WOW On sale for 47.99... it looks like the exact same arbor press.
However

What about the universal base plate? Is that something that I can buy separately somewhere?
What about the rivet tool set and the wheel cup set? Are these items that are specially made for Lionel trains? Or are they items found somewhere else for half the price?

Again thank you sanepilot. If we can figure this out we can all become professional repairmen and women for a fraction of the price!!
I Appreciate the help everybody!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hobby horse has the tools for the best price I found
http://lioneltransformer.com/hobby_horse_toy_train_arbor_press_and_tools_for_sale
But I still do not know what I would need to "convert" the HF press to make it functional with the train tools


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*press*

Hi,fellas..After thinking on this[that hurt to think]. Why couldn`t a person use a drill press for a rivet press. A press is only a rack and pionion tool as which a drill press uses a rack and pionion. it would probably be in the 1/4 ton range I imagine.How big a press should it be.

Harbor frieght probably has the tools for their presses.I always made my own.
What is everybody`s thought on this drill press idea.I`ve used a drill press for a wood lathe before.

Thanks,sanepilot--ain`t this life great or what.


----------

